# Proceso de insolado



## nemesaiko (Ene 3, 2007)

Bueno recien tengo un poco de información de como poder hacer mejor mi acabado de placas con una insoladora,  pero aun no se me aclara muy bien el proceso,  que tipo de papel debo utilizar por ejemplo en mi pais cuando mando hacer mi placa primero lo imprimen en papel canson pero eh visto que a  otros en la web que los hacen con un lamina de plastico transparente. lo unico que eh entendido q tengo que imprimir el diagrama en una hoja canson o de plastico luego tengo que poner el papel junto con la placa y luego ponerlo por el pado del dibujo en la insoladora y listo ¿pero las pistas no potejidas se desaparecen por la insolacion o tengo que retirarlas o pasar acido denuevo  ? no se si estara bien lo que estoy diciendo, amigos del foro apoyenme con una manito.

saludos


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola nemesaiko.
Las placas sensibilizadas ,se insolan con el circuito impreso realizado en papel vegetal,de uso en los colegios; es verdad que si se realiza el circuito en acetato,que es un plastico que se puede fotocopiar,los resultados son mejores.Lo debes colocar en la posicion correcta,ya que si nó lo haces el circuito impreso sale del revés y por lo tanto es inservible.las pistas no insoladas permanecen,y el resto ,o sea las que han recibido la luz ,al sumergirlas en un baño acido desaparecen. Un saludo y adelante.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola, he construido una insoladora, con un tubo fluorescente para reptiles de rayos UVA 35 % Y UVB 8 %, el tubo es de 15W, mide 48 cm, lo he montado en una caja de madera, con un cristal encima y una tapa.

a la hora de hacer las primeras pruebas, los resultados son totalmente desastrosos, aqui os dejo los resultados de la tercera prueba:

(a la izquierda esta el fotolito y a la derecha la placa)
el proceso que he seguido es el siguiente:

  retiro el film protector
  coloco la placa encima del fotolito
  insolo durante 7 minutos
  meto la placa en una solucion de agua y sosa caustica
  labo la placa con agua
  meto la placa en una solucion de acido clohidrico (rebajado al 23%) y agua oxigenada


por fabor nesesito que me digais en que he fallado.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

Estoy provando insolandolo durante 20 minutos, puesto que la lampara es poco potente (15W), luego os cuento que tal me ha salido


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

aqui os dejo los resultados de la cuarta prueba, por cierto he comprobado que la placa conduce desde cualquier punta hata cualquier punto, del color que sea (que raro no?), esta ves en vez de usar un fotolito he usado un recorte de revista, y lo he insolado durante 38 minutos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yo utilizo fluorescenter normales de 18W y con 5 minutos ya tengo suficiente.

El fotolito  o dibujo debe ser lo mas negro posible, no debe transperentar.

Despues de insolar y rebelar lse debe atacar con acido o perclururo ferrico para quitar el cobre sobrante.

Para hacer pruebas lo mejor es utilizar una cartulena negra y cada minuto vas destapando  al final la revelas y escoges la que ha quedado mas oscura.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

Es obligatorio que sea percloruro de hierro, o puede ser otro acido?


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola xhackdavidx:
Hace años que nó utilizo este sistema,la insoladora la construí con una caja de aglomerado plastificado Blanco ,con 4 tubos fluorescentes de 18 W ,separados unos centimetros del cristal ,el cual no era transparente ,sinó translucido , los fotolitos los confeccionaba en fotocopias de acetato (con papel vegetal y un buen rotulador indeleble tambien sirve) y el tiempo de exposición de 8 minutos .Claro está que el tiempo puede variar dependiendo del fabricante de las placas sensibilizadas, el revelado con Sosa Caustica a ojimetro ,como nuestro amigo  tiopepe y el ataque ácido lo realizaba con Acido Nitrico (es muy corrosivo ) por lo que se debe probar de antemano con un trozo inservible ,para ajustar la concentración.El resultado era bueno ,los mejores resultados se obtienen con serigrafía ,aunque para un prototipo es más cómodo y más económico utilizar este método ,las placas sensibilizadas. Actualmente cuando necesito un prototipo ,lo confecciono en cartón y las pistas con un boligrafo que se alimenta de hilo de cobre estañado; el cual se enrrolla a las patillas de los componentes y si decides usarlo .para más seguridad lo soldo como si se tratara de una placa de circuito impreso .tengo multitud de prototipos utilizandolos desde hace muchos años y sin ningun problema ,es muy rápido y muy economico .Un saludo y si dudas de algo ,comentaló.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2007)

En vez de acido nitrico es mejor utilizar salfuman y agua oxigenada 110 volumenes.

Salfuman en droguerias, es el normal.
La agua oxigenada es una botella negra (es la version concentrada) en droguerias y farmacias pero indica para que lo quieres.

ATENCION todos los productos son corrosivos o sea no juegues con ellos.
El sulfurico estropea metales
La augua oxigenada quema la piel y es muy doloroso y encima ni te das cuenta.


Si quieres tirar los acidos puedes tirar bicarbonato que compras en las droguerias q kilos, vas echando poco a poco el polvo hasta que ya no hierva el acido, ya no tienes peligro y lo puedes tirar tranquilamente.



No es para asustar, yo de vez en cuando hago algunas, pero se debe advertir como hacerlo sin peligro y de la mejor forma posible.


----------



## first (Mar 4, 2007)

La insoladora que yo hice solo tarda 1.5-2 minutos en insolar, 4 tubos UV de 16W, con vidrio transparente tendras que hacer barias pruebas hasta que consigas sacarle el tiempo de tu insoladora. La mezcla de atacado es 50% de salfuman, 25% de agua oxigenada 110vol, 25% de agua corriente.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola

Hace ya bastante tiempo contrui una insoladora, la insoladora funciona bien, el problema biene despues, en el atacado quimico

el revelado sale bien, al poco tiempo de estar en la disolucion, desaparecen las partes que hay que deshechar

el problema sale en el atacado quimico, he probado varios acidos, aqui los listo y pongo los fallos:

  (Acido cloridrico (24%) + agua) 50% + (agua oxigenada 10 vol) 50%, temperatura ambiente :: Tardo demaseado en disolver el cobre (17 min)
  (Acido cloridrico (24%) + agua) 50% + (agua oxigenada 110 vol) 25% + agua (25%), temperatura ambiente :: Disolvio el cobre demaseado rapido, de manera desigual, mientras que en unas partes ya habia empezado a disolver las pistas, en otras no habia acabado de disolver las zonas que debia disolver
  Percloruro de hierro, en terrones mezclado con agua, temperstura ambiente :: no se si me vale o no por que lo use nada mas al principio para las pruebas y no lo probe con circuitos de pistas finas

Lo que pido es que me digais qe metodo usais bosotros, que tal os ba, y que me digais si merece la pena que vuelva a comprar percloruro ferrico


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola xhackdavidx:
Te sugiero que utilices Acido Nítrico diluido ,es muy corrosivo ,pero tomando las debidas precauciones ,nó pasa nada.Que nó se te olvide.En primer lugar en una vasija de cristal ó de plastico echas agua y despues vas echando con cuidado de que nó te salpique, el Acido Nitrico, para saber la concentración ,con un trozo de placa que no te sirva haces la prueba.Que vá muy lento añades con cuidado un poco más de Acido,si por el contrario vá muy rápido echas agua en otro recipiente y le añades poco a poco la solución anterior ,así nó tendras problemas.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 16, 2007)

Pues yo un chorro de salfuman y 0tro chorro de agua oxigenada y añado agua sobre un 50/50/50% asi a ojo de buen cubero y me funciona bien siempre.

Bueno, hago alguna cosa mas, jejeje, despues de insolar y revelar lo lavo con una gotita de limpia vajillas con un dedo, lo escurro y a dentro. Ya me a pasado que sin querer habia puesto o habian puesto algun dedo y quedaba mal.

Finalmente durante todo el proceso remuevo la cubeta para que sea uniforme el atacado.
Siempre empieza por un lado pero rapidamente queda la placa limpia.

Paso alcohol para limpiar los restos de revelador y vuelvo a limpiarlo con lavavajillas


Es que en mi casa somos muuuyy limpios.



(si lo limpias bien no se te quedaran las pistas verdes al cabo de unas semanas)


----------



## El nombre (Abr 16, 2007)

Ahí señor tiopepe123!! La limpieza del posible residuo que te quede al revelar es el problema de que ataque desigualmente.

Saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Abr 4, 2008)

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro, estoy realizando mi insoladora para la fabricaiocn de pcb´s, pero como a muchas personas nos ataca la duda sobre el tipo o referencia del papel fotosensible que debe usarse, además de donde se podria adquirir. EL proceos es claro observando las multiples imagenes de personas que han realizado su proyecto de insoladora, pero  la referencia del dichoso papel fotografico parece un misterio. Me gustaria saber si alguien que ya haya pasado por esta grata experiencia nos comente acerca de este papel.  Hesmos visto con frecuencia que se usa una placa de pcb que posee una capa de papel fotosensible, pero en mi pais no la he encontrado, por ello la neceswidad de conocer acerca del papel que se usa. Muchas gracias en verdad seria de grana ayuda para poder cotinuar con mi proyecto


----------



## pepechip (Abr 4, 2008)

hola
En España le denominamos papel de acetato. Es como si fuese un  plastico, el cual lleva fijado otro tipo de hoja con objeto de que no patine (resbale) en la impresora.

Dicho papel de acetato lo hay de 2 tipos, los cuales aparentemente son identicos, pero uno es para impresoras laser y el otro para impresoras de inyeccion de tinta. Lo venden en papelerias o librerias.

Observacion: el papel de acetato no es lo mismo que el papel cebolla. El acetato es el que se uiliza para hacer las transparencias para los proyectores.

Yo lo paso por mi impreora de inyeccion de tinta, pero para que quede perfecto tengo que pasarlo 3 veces por la impresora con objeto de que quede completamente opaco. Tambien imprimo en otro acetato pero en modo espejo, de esa forma superpongo las 2 impresiones de tal manera que la tinta de uno este en contacto con la tinta del otro, asi de esa forma protejo la impresion contra arañazos, impidiendo que esta se deteriore.


----------



## tragamon (Abr 14, 2012)

Hola!! repesco este tema porque estoy haciendo mis primeras placas con mi insoladora y la verdad que el resultado no esta siendo muy buen... es como si el revelado no tuviera el mismo efecto en todas las zonas de la placa... por lo que cuando acabo esa fase y paso al acido, quedan zonas oscuras que, obviamente, no son atacadas por el acido. Esto provoca que a veces queden pistas unidas que no lo deberian estar, o si hago plano de masa algunas pistas estan unidas a él, cuando no deberian estarlo, etc.

¿Sabeis por que podria ser?

Un saludo!


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 14, 2012)

Yo he usado para insolar una sola lámpara de vapor de mercurio colocada a unos 40 cm separada  del material a insolar para que la luz sea pareja. Tambien he usado lámparas halógenas de 250 y 500 W, siempre bien separadas del material. Tu problema radica en que usas una sola y no es pareja la luz proyectada. Algunos, como te han comentado mas arriba usan varias lámparas puestas casi juntas, lo que es viable, pero como yo tengo las lámparas que dije las uso así.


----------



## tragamon (Abr 14, 2012)

Yo uso 4 tuvos de luz UV, pero me sorprende que en una caja tan pequeña pueda haber ese problema


----------

